# BMO Club Sobeys / Free Banking



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Calling into Sobeys tonight I spotted a leaflet at the checkout for a free everyday chequing account. 

Do any members on here have this account?

I'm currently with RBC but looking to go the way of either PC or ING. Now I find out there is this offering from BMO.

I can't really see anything not to like about it. You seem to have the advantage of being able to use BMO branches. Something which is not an option with the likes of ING. 

http://www.bmosobeys.com/en/Chequing/Features-And-Benefits.aspx


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, it's good. Sign up !


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

No, it's bad. Don't Sign up!


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's an article I've written comparing PC, ING and BMO Club Sobeys:

http://www.boomerandecho.com/free-chequing-account-comparison/


----------

